# where to find large reflector



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

i bought a 46W spiral compact fluorescent lightbulb and the thing is huge. where can i find a clamp lamp or dome reflector for it? the lightbulb is 10 inches long. thx~


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

grow store


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

yep, goto the hydroponics store


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

thank you! anyone know of any good places in coquitlam?


----------

